# First Successful CPR



## traumaluv2011 (Jul 17, 2012)

I was dispatched to a residence for a female unresponsive and not breathing. I went directly to the scene. Shortly before arriving the two cops on scene announced CPR in progress.

I helped the cops who apparently don't know how to successfully ventilate. He had the BVM out and was squeezing it every 3 seconds or so and didn't have an adjunct in. I took it from him, put in an OPA, and started correctly ventilating the patient. The AED advised a shock twice and shortly after the second shock, the paramedics arrived.

They immediately got to work setting up intubation, the lifepack monitor, and IV access. Once those were successful, they pushed several drugs and we started moving the patient out to the rig. We continued CPR for several minutes on the way to the hospital when one paramedic was able to auscultate a heartbeat matching the lifepack monitor. We continued ventilating and transported. On arrival we had a huge crew of doctors, nurses, and techs waiting to start treating the patient. 

I don't know what happened in the hospital, but I hope to find out soon. It would be great to know that I helped saved a life. My town doesn't get many real emergencies like that I'm glad that I might have actively helped save a life.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice work. Man I bet your adrenaline is still through the roof. Those cops were probably relieved as hell when you took over. Please update us when you get patient follow up info. Don't be to bummed if it turns out poor though, you gave the guy more of chance than he would have had.


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 17, 2012)

Great job! You definitely increased his chances of survival.


----------



## EMT91 (Jul 18, 2012)

The first code I worked was a code save so I know how ya feel. Congrats bud.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yea after three of those CPR calls where it was too late, that was a good feeling.

I was back at the hospital late last night with a chest pains call and saw her sleeping in a bed. I didn't get a chance to ask anyone about her, but that's probably a good sign.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 18, 2012)

traumaluv2011 said:


> I helped the cops who apparently don't know how to successfully ventilate. He had the BVM out and was squeezing it every 3 seconds or so and didn't have an adjunct in. I took it from him, put in an OPA, and started correctly ventilating the patient. The AED advised a shock twice and shortly after the second shock, the paramedics arrived.



Of course they don't, they're not healthcare providers, really. I would be extremely impressed if I walked in and saw them even attempting to ventilate and compressions going. Ecstatic honestly. Our cops aren't even trained in airway adjuncts. I'm assuming it's the two breaths every thirty compressions that were being spaced 3 seconds apart? 

Congrats on the good outcome, though


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats!

(On the first arrest I worked, the cops were doing magnificent CPR and had applied the AED just right.)


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome, good job!


----------



## chillybreeze (Jul 19, 2012)

Way to go!!!  Its so rare to hear of a good outcome with a code that it gives us all hope that we might have a save!!  Great job!!


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Jul 19, 2012)

AnthonyM83 said:


> I'm assuming it's the two breaths every thirty compressions that were being spaced 3 seconds apart?


No, one cop was continuously doing compressions while the other cop was attempting to ventilate every 3 seconds. I am pretty sure both of them were trained EMTs too. They are good with the assessment type questions, but they don't do any EMT skills often.


----------



## DarkStarr (Jul 20, 2012)

Good job.  I have one save that I know of..well, I QRP'd the call from home for mutual aid while we were out covering them.. gotta love it.  I got there within a few minutes and started doing compressions/ventilations until the ALS unit arrived on scene.  From what I was told, they got pulses back during transport and that he was CAO @ the hospital.

On the flip side, I responded from home to a 54 y/o male complaining of chest pain and difficulty breathing.  Scratch that.  I responded when they toned out again because he had collapsed and stopped breathing on the front porch less than 2 minutes after the original dispatch.  I made it there within minutes, took over compressions (no BVM this time), and long story short they called it at the hospital.


----------



## wildthingmax (Jul 31, 2012)

my first was during clinicals. I pushed like heck and got an old mans heart beating again. the medic preceptor did it up real big and tried to make me look like a moron but I knew that I had helped the nurses and doctors in some way bring him back. Of course I found out later that he had stage four colon cancer soooo kind of bitter sweet


----------



## BLS Systems Limited (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations.  The best advice I was even given was to write it down somewhere before situations like this become commonplace and/or "another day at the office".  When you go back and read a list of your "firsts" and how you felt, it brings it all back in vivid detail.


----------

